# Tony Snow- New Secretary



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Tony Snow of the Fox News network has accepted the offer to become the new Bush press secretary. This, among the diatribe that is spit by many anchors on said station goes to show that their claim of being "Fair and Balanced" is ridiculous and false.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/04/26/ ... topstories


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

He should do alright...


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

MT your right they won't be "fair and balanced" once he leaves. Alan Combs is definately a lib and Snow is a conservative so with him leaving that gives the libs one up.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

NDTracer said:


> MT your right they won't be "fair and balanced" once he leaves. Alan Combs is definately a lib and Snow is a conservative so with him leaving that gives the libs one up.


There is more than one show, and he is not a major player on Hannity and Colmes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Here are few things thought you all might be interested in,

Sen. Dick Durbin (D-IL): "The President's very lucky to have a man of Tony Snow's caliber take this job on. I think he's going to do an excellent job at maybe one of the toughest press jobs in America. I am sure that he's up to it based on his experience." (Fox News' "Fox News Live," 4/26/06)

Sen. George Allen (R-VA): "I think [Tony Snow is] a great choice. I like Tony a lot. The best thing that Tony's going to do is bring the pulse of the American people into the White House in those deliberations&#8230; Great choice by the President. And I think it will be good for the American people, too, to have one of their advocates clearly in the White House who is on the pulse of the people in the real world." (Fox News' "Fox News Live," 4/26/06)

Former Clinton White House Special Counsel Lanny Davis: "[H]e is a man of integrity and he's a man of fairness and he's a man of substance and I emphasize substance because it's my perception that Tony will have a policy role in discussing facts with the President rather than simply being a conduit. &#8230; I think he will have a great deal of credibility on behalf of President Bush." (Fox News' "Fox News Live," 4/26/06)

The Weekly Standard's Bill Kristol: "It will be good to have a fair and balanced press secretary. An outsider with a somewhat happy-go-lucky attitude could help externally, but also internally &#8230;" (Howard Kurtz and Fred Barbash, "Tony Snow Becomes White House Press Secretary," The Washington Post, 4/26/06)

Former White House Aide David Gergen: "Tony Snow is a good man and a good choice." (Fox News' "Fox News Live," 4/26/06)

CNN's Soledad O'Brien: "[Tony Snow] knows how to do TV, and that may be an important plus &#8230;" (CNN's "American Morning," 4/26/06)

Former Texas Democrat Congressman Martin Frost: "_ think Tony's a straight shooter &#8230; I think Tony obviously has credibility. &#8230; [H]e's somebody that the press respects. &#8230; I think he was a good choice and I think it's good for the President to put somebody out like Tony who has credibility and let's hope that now that things, people can work together in Washington a little bit more." (Fox News' "Fox News Live," 4/26/06)

Republican Strategist Ed Rogers: "He has great familiarity with most of the White House press corps, anyway. Great familiarity with a lot of the people that he will be working with in the White House. So I think he will come in with the wind at his back and have a lot of goodwill both with the public, both with the media, and inside the White House, so I think it's, I think it's great." (Fox News' "Fox News Live," 4/26/06)

NBC's David Gregory: "[Tony Snow] certainly has a good reputation. And yes, look, I think, for people like me in the job that we're doing, somebody like a Tony Snow, who has some sense of what our needs are, where we're coming from, can be very helpful." (MSNBC's "Scarborough Country," 4/25/06)

CNN's Elaine Quijano: "[W]hat this demonstrates, really, is the desire by this administration to reach out very actively to the media." (CNN's "American Morning," 4/26/06)

Democrat Strategist Steve McMahon: "[H]e's a principled, pragmatic conservative &#8230;" (Fox News' "Fox News Live," 4/26/06)

MSNBC's Tucker Carlson: "[F]or what it's worth, [Tony Snow is] a very good guy. &#8230; [c]ongratulations to Tony Snow. He'll be a pleasure to watch. I look forward to it." (MSNBC's "The Situation," 4/25/06)_


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am looking forward as well to seeing Tony S. One thing I will have to say about Bush: he may not be the sharpest tack in the drawer, but he is much smarter than liberals give him credit for, and he surrounds himself with talented people.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I am not arguing that Snow is a bad person or a bad reporter, simply that it is quite odd that the station that claims to be "Fair and Balanced" (when in reality anyone with their eyes open can see is extremley pro-Bush) would have one of their members picked to be the new press secretary.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

When ever they are covering a topic and interview people for responses, they always have somebody from both sides of the isle which is alot more fair and balanced than I've seen from any of the other networks.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I too think he will do great. MT I think what they are getting at with that slogan is that they ADMIDT that they have a bias. It is just that they have both left and right views with their news casters. Other stations refuse to admidt that they have a view which I think we all know is not true.

I will agree that they do appear right winged but some of that is due to the contrast to the other outlets which lean to the left while claiming to have no preference.

That is all I am going to say. I look forward to seeing his work and hopefully he can get the President back on track with what alot of us voted for.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Why would he surround himself w/people who are against him? When you are doing a job would you want to work with someone who is going to be counter productive? Use your common sense.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

racer66 said:
 

> When ever they are covering a topic and interview people for responses, they always have somebody from both sides of the isle which is alot more fair and balanced than I've seen from any of the other networks.


They often have only one staunch conservative and when they do pair up it is generally a moderate which they play off as a liberal against their very pro-Republican partner. I would prefer a single moderate than the unbalanced knee jerker type of television that Fox produces.



> I will agree that they do appear right winged but some of that is due to the contrast to the other outlets which lean to the left while claiming to have no preference.


No, they are simply pro-Republican. Most stations have mostly moderate newscasters with the occasional slightly left and right pundit (eg Tucker Carlson (right), Scarborough (right), Oberman (left), etc).



> Why would he surround himself w/people who are against him? When you are doing a job would you want to work with someone who is going to be counter productive? Use your common sense.


No one ever suggested that he appoint a liberal, and in fact this discussion has nothing to do with the Bush administration itself. It simply has to do with the idea of appointing a press secretary from a station that claims to be fair and balanced.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> No one ever suggested that he appoint a liberal, and in fact this discussion has nothing to do with the Bush administration itself. It simply has to do with the idea of appointing a press secretary from a station that claims to be fair and balanced.


This whole argument is based on the fact that you dont believe fox is fair and balanced.

Fox News is fair and balanced, and I dare you to show me any instance on CNN or MSNBC that allows both sides equal opportunity to present themselves in any way equal to the way Fox news does.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Fox News is fair and balanced, and I dare you to show me any instance on CNN or MSNBC that allows both sides equal opportunity to present themselves in any way equal to the way Fox news does.


Which is just the problem, Fox doesn't show both sides in most cases. They show right, and they show middle. They do not give nearly equal time to the left.

Fox is neither fair nor is it balanced by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I shot a fox before....


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It's a hella of a lot more fair and balanced than any other TV media outlet. I can't wait for his first run in with that wacko Helen Thomas, that will be a good one.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> No one ever suggested that he appoint a liberal, and in fact this discussion has nothing to do with the Bush administration itself.


You couldn't be more ridiculous if you tried. Let's try the truth for a change. Fact it has nothing....... that is, nothing to do with Fox but everything to do with the Bush Administration. The President made the choice on Snow. Not Bret Hume, Hanity, Combs, O'Reilly or the Easter Bunny. But I did hear the last character was suspected for the high gas prices......... you might want to check that out.


----------

